# Networks Keep Swinging Comic Book Shows; No Hits



## J-Sun (Sep 23, 2016)

Fall TV 2016: Comic-book shows are all over broadcast TV, but none of them are hits @ tvbythenumbers

Since we've got a lot of fans of the shows, I thought this might interest some folks and maybe spark some conversation. Any thoughts, opinions, insights?

The thing that strikes me is that I've tried almost all of them and stuck with almost none of them. Further, the graphic showing the ratings for nine shows is very disheartening to me. While I don't watch any of the top five any more, my sense of their quality is the exact inverse of their ratings: I'd rank them _Shield, Flash, Gotham_ (maybe flipping _Flash/Gotham_), _Lucifer, Supergirl_. But the ratings say otherwise. More, the only one I do watch and really enjoy is the very lowest-rated: _iZombie_, which can't even get full-season pickups though it was renewed for 13 eps which may air someday.

But that's probably not what strikes most people. So post up whatever does.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2016)

They keep renewing theses show so they must be getting fairly decent numbers.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 28, 2016)

Call me corny but I love FLASH and SUPERGIRL. These are essentially - even with the drama - happy, bright shows. I mean - *enough* of the Nolan-esque Batman style angst!

If I want that type of angst, I'd watch DAREDEVIL which is absolutely brilliant! JESSICA JONES is not my cup of tea but it's still quality storytelling. And I'm looking forward to LUKE CAGE. Marvel and Netflix nail it each and every single time.

S.H.E.I.L.D. is boring; ARROW is too wannabe Batman and drama queen-y; GOTHAM - No. Just, no. LUCIFER is okay in small doses.

(And I'm still absolutely P***ED about the cancellation of CONSTANTINE just as it was hitting its stride.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 28, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> Call me corny but I love FLASH and SUPERGIRL. These are essentially - even with the drama - happy, bright shows. I mean - *enough* of the Nolan-esque Batman style angst!
> 
> If I want that type of angst, I'd watch DAREDEVIL which is absolutely brilliant! JESSICA JONES is not my cup of tea but it's still quality storytelling. And I'm looking forward to LUKE CAGE. Marvel and Netflix nail it each and every single time.
> 
> ...



Maybe the CW might bring back a  Constantine series . The character is supposed to be showing up in the other CW shows.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 28, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> They keep renewing theses show so they must be getting fairly decent numbers.



No, as the article I linked to says, the average comic book show draws a 1.15 vs. the general average of 1.39 (1.31 if excluding sports) and only the top three (four if vs. non-sports) cb-shows are above average. And the point is that none of them are hits - not whether they're renewable. A "hit" in today's pathetic market would be a show getting about 1.9/2.0 and those above-average shows still have only 1.37/1.4 to 1.68 ratings. The reason they get renewed is as commercials for the larger corporate conglomerate, basically. The movies and other products make zillions.



The Bluestocking said:


> Call me corny but I love FLASH and SUPERGIRL. These are essentially - even with the drama - happy, bright shows. I mean - *enough* of the Nolan-esque Batman style angst!



Yeah, I like the dark angsty stuff to an extent but the pendulum has definitely swung way too far. It was that relatively light, bright, chipper vibe to Flash which had me really enjoying it when it started but it just got too goofy for me (not to mention having too much time-travel reset stuff) for me to stick with it.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 6, 2016)

truth be told I like Arrow, Flash and Legends on the DC side but really like Agents of Shield. I really couldn't get on with SG, I will not watch lucifer, I hope to get round to watching Gotham. The best comic book series though has to be Daredevil


----------



## logan_run (Sep 2, 2018)

i don't watch much t.v. nowadays.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 28, 2018)

With more shows in the pipeline.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't watch comic book shows. They're just bad soap operas in fancy dress.


----------

